# Hello and good day to you! I've just registered 🙋‍♀️



## Devon Seamoor (8 Jul 2021)

I'm glad to have fpund cyclechat, for I've got a request, in need of assistance with a technical problem with my Pendleton Somerby e-bike.
I've bought this bike at Halfords Newton Abbot, as a testbike, for half of the price. Nov. 2019. The condition is very good, until this day. Looking as if not used.
The issue is with the battery keys, lost in the transport to the Netherlands. The battery can't be released from the bike. I'm riding the bike in my home and charge it, that's a practical solution for now. 

After initial efforts of the manager in Halfords Newton Abbot, trying to find a new set of keys for the battery, which aren't present anymore, due to the production of this bike coming to an end, and a second attempt to order a battery plus rack for me (the battery is attached to the rack and can't be delivered without it, I'm told) no results showed up and even communication has come to a stop. No response whatsoever. There's a Halfords in the Netherlands as well, but it's a separate organisation, only the name matches. After contacting Halfords in the Netherlands, I received a response, saying that I needed to solve the issue in Britain, contacting Halfords where I bought my bike. That has come to an end, unfortunately.

I'm planning to take my e-bike to Britain again, travelling for a while. In that condition, I shall need to take off the battery, wherever I park my e-bike. I'm informed about the value of e-bike batteries, attracting thieves who simply break it loose with a tool. Of course, in cities I'm more at risk, but nevertheless, I'm trying to solve the key-problem with your help, if possible. Although it's not the main problem, as you will understand, for I can charge the battery without too much trouble, riding my bike in my home. For the moment.

The second request:
Is there an owner of a Pendleton Somerby e-bike experiencing problems with the turning of the pedals losing the grip on the chain, with the effect of pedalling without feeling resistance, while the motor is still working? (when it's on of course). This issue started only at rare occasion, when I stopped at a traffic light. When stepping on the pedals again, the pedals were turning without resistance of the chain. Only when I turned the pedals in reverse, it worked fine again.
This problem began to happen more often, until I decided to not use it, due to the risk of losing balance on my bike, and find myself stranded without being able to ride back home, unless by using the power of the motor still working when I turn the pedals around, which is a tricky way of riding the bike. When I was stranded one day, I parked the bike near a square and asked passers by if they could help me. A group of young men arrived and they were willing to look at the bike. Although the pedals were turning without effect, one of the man pressed the button to start the motor, and the bike shot forward with this man holding the steering wheel. He almost fell, and I've eperienced this as well. It's simply not safe to ride my bike now.

I've made good long trips with this e-bike, since end of May 2020, and so far I'm very pleased with this bike. I've looked into the technical details of e-bikes and I believe that the disfunctional part causing disconnection between pedals and chain, is called "rotation sensor". I'm not entirely sure if that's the part I need for a repair. The motor of my e-bike is a Bosch Motor Raleigh Model. I'm including pictures of the battery and the type of Pendleton bike I own.






























The key number is S343, of the keys unlocking the battery from my bike. When it happens to be the number of one of your keys, I'd be happy to receive 2 copies of them and pay for the costs plus sending to the Netherlands.

The e-bike workshop near my home with a 70 euro hour rate, for a check up and repair, without knowing in advance if they're be able to replace the part causing the problem. I'm in a bit of a pickle, see? If there's someone who recognizes my description of the issue that prevents me from riding my e-bike, I'll be pleased to receive advice and comments. Thank you in advance!


----------



## ebikeerwidnes (8 Jul 2021)

Maybe try contacting Bosch directly - if they made the motor they may have supplied the battery as well.
Hence, they may be able to advise you how to get a new key - or replace the whole battery and have a new set of keys.

Maybe - good luck anyway!

To release it - maybe contact a locksmith and see if they can pick the lock or drill it out - of course then you wouldn't be able to lock it again but it would be worth seeing what they say.


----------



## Dogtrousers (8 Jul 2021)

I can't help with your questions but to Cyclechat


----------



## annedonnelly (8 Jul 2021)

Hello and welcome.
If you don't get any responses in this thread there's an electric bike sub-forum that you could try if you haven't looked in there yet.


----------



## Oldhippy (8 Jul 2021)

Have you tried different keys? Sometimes I find a key of similar size will work.


----------



## CXRAndy (8 Jul 2021)

Try a locksmith for the key


----------



## glasgowcyclist (8 Jul 2021)

If you do order that second battery and need to get the original off, it might be worth buying a lock-picking set like this (link) and trying to remove it that way.


It comes with a transparent padlock to practice on and costs around €8 or €9.


----------



## Devon Seamoor (14 Jul 2021)

Oldhippy said:


> Have you tried different keys? Sometimes I find a key of similar size will work.


You can bet on that. Even the specialist shop for keys and locks have tried with that key-code and other keys.
The employees took turns in walking in and out of the shop to my e-bike. Very funny and helpful, but without success.


----------



## Devon Seamoor (14 Jul 2021)

glasgowcyclist said:


> If you do order that second battery and need to get the original off, it might be worth buying a lock-picking set like this (link) and trying to remove it that way.
> View attachment 597932
> 
> It comes with a transparent padlock to practice on and costs around €8 or €9.


Thank you! I'm certainly looking into the link and order that lock-picking set. Tools for thieves, haha. The only thing is, that I shall have to use that tool every time, as long as I haven't found the entire part, rack and battery. For the part of the battery that is the bridge between the part that needs charging, and the motor, is attached to the luggage rack, see? That's how complicated it is, knowing also that the Pendleton e-bike isn't in production anymore. The person who sold me this bike told me this. I should've paid more attention to it 😉


----------



## Devon Seamoor (14 Jul 2021)

CXRAndy said:


> Try a locksmith for the key


You can bet on it that I've done such a thing, in the 18 months of trying to solve this problem.


----------



## cougie uk (14 Jul 2021)

Get the lock picking set and a practice transparent padlock - it's very easy to unpick any padlock with just a small amount of practice.


----------



## Drago (15 Jul 2021)

Are there any numbers on the lock barrel?


----------



## a.twiddler (15 Jul 2021)

Welcome to the forum!
If you are able to open the lock with the lock pick set and remove the battery, it may be that the fixings for the lock will be accessible, with a maker's name or model number on it. I think that the lock itself would not have been made by the maker of the bike frame or Bosch themselves but by one of their suppliers. If you can find out who that is you might be able to order another lock with keys and replace the original one, or even just some keys. Halfords ought to have been more helpful.

As @annedonnelly has suggested, yes, I would recommend posting on the electric bike sub forum as you will reach a wider number of people with knowledge of these things.


----------



## Devon Seamoor (15 Jul 2021)

cougie uk said:


> Get the lock picking set and a practice transparent padlock - it's very easy to unpick any padlock with just a small amount of practice.


The lock of my e-bike battery isn't a padlock. Haven't you seen the picture?


Drago said:


> Are there any numbers on the lock barrel?


Sorry, Drago, I'm Dutch. What's a barrel?


----------



## Devon Seamoor (15 Jul 2021)

glasgowcyclist said:


> If you do order that second battery and need to get the original off, it might be worth buying a lock-picking set like this (link) and trying to remove it that way.
> View attachment 597932
> 
> It comes with a transparent padlock to practice on and costs around €8 or €9.


Oh my, I now realize that this lock-picking set is for padlocks only. Not for my battery-lock. Didn't you watch the picture I've included?


----------



## Devon Seamoor (15 Jul 2021)

a.twiddler said:


> Welcome to the forum!
> If you are able to open the lock with the lock pick set and remove the battery, it may be that the fixings for the lock will be accessible, with a maker's name or model number on it. I think that the lock itself would not have been made by the maker of the bike frame or Bosch themselves but by one of their suppliers. If you can find out who that is you might be able to order another lock with keys and replace the original one, or even just some keys. Halfords ought to have been more helpful.
> 
> As @annedonnelly has suggested, yes, I would recommend posting on the electric bike sub forum as you will reach a wider number of people with knowledge of these things.


Thank you, I'm still looking for that electric bike sub forum, busy with other things these days. Regarding Halfords in Britain, no response has arrived to my investigations. The woman who sold me this e-bike, has made efforts to order a rack with battery, last winter. For there's no possibility to take the entire battery off without the rack. The part that is fixed to the rack, I mean. That's why the battery is locked on that fixed part, see? She made clear that the Pendleton e-bike isn't in production anymore. I should've bough spare parts with this bike, isn't it? 🤔


----------



## glasgowcyclist (15 Jul 2021)

Devon Seamoor said:


> Oh my, I now realize that this lock-picking set is for padlocks only. Not for my battery-lock. Didn't you watch the picture I've included?



The set is not only for padlocks. The clear padlock is provided to allow you to see how the mechanism works as you try to pick it. Once you understand the principle, you will be able to pick other locks such as desk, cupboards, front doors and the one on your bike. I have used the set on many different locks.


----------



## glasgowcyclist (15 Jul 2021)

a.twiddler said:


> I would recommend posting on the electric bike sub forum



This thread is already in the electric bike sub-forum!


----------



## Devon Seamoor (15 Jul 2021)

glasgowcyclist said:


> This thread is already in the electric bike sub-forum!


EXACTLY! I just discovered it one minute ago. Good gracious me, what a blind spot in some eyes. I chose this page due to the issue at hand.🙄


----------



## Devon Seamoor (19 Jul 2021)

Priority nr. 1 is the issue with the co-operation between the pedals, the chain, and the motor of my e-bike, as described in my initial post here.
Anyone who has experience with either such problem, or anyone who knows of the parts involved in that malfunction, and their names, is very welcome to respond here. When I know the name, or even the production nr. or whatever detail that helps to locate and order replacement of the part, I'll make progress toward the day that I will ride my Pendleton again. Out of the woods


----------



## Devon Seamoor (19 Jul 2021)

glasgowcyclist said:


> The set is not only for padlocks. The clear padlock is provided to allow you to see how the mechanism works as you try to pick it. Once you understand the principle, you will be able to pick other locks such as desk, cupboards, front doors and the one on your bike. I have used the set on many different locks.


When I read your message again today, which is appreciated much, glasgowcyclist, I couldn't help imagining you riding your bike in Glasgow's streets at night, dressed in a tight black suit, stopping at times, climbing rainpipes, and fences, silentcat, with this set of lockpickers.


----------



## Devon Seamoor (21 Jul 2021)

a.twiddler said:


> Welcome to the forum!
> If you are able to open the lock with the lock pick set and remove the battery, it may be that the fixings for the lock will be accessible, with a maker's name or model number on it. I think that the lock itself would not have been made by the maker of the bike frame or Bosch themselves but by one of their suppliers. If you can find out who that is you might be able to order another lock with keys and replace the original one, or even just some keys. Halfords ought to have been more helpful.
> 
> As @annedonnelly has suggested, yes, I would recommend posting on the electric bike sub forum as you will reach a wider number of people with knowledge of these things.


Since I'm in the right forum for e-bike Q&A, and after reading your response again, today, I was reminded by what the employer in the e-bike workshop (in Holland) told me about the battery and how it's fixed to the bike. He said "I could replace the battery, but it means that we've got to order an entire rack with the part of the battery that is fixed to it" My guarantee papers are legal within Halfords' realm, which means that I've got to pay for parts and repair hours. The workshop's hour rate is 70 euro. Imagine, this could be very costly.

The part of the battery that can be unlocked and taken home for charging, leaves a part of the battery on the bike. That's why it's such a pickle, for the woman at Halfords' bike department in Britain, has made efforts to order such a rack plus battery, for me. That was last Dec. 2020. Never heard from her again, and no response to my recent email either. Calling Halfords in Newton Abbot results in remarks that no one know the name of this woman. Change of staff? A policy similar to the one of Michael in Fawlty Towers? 
"I know nothing!" ??


----------



## Devon Seamoor (22 Jul 2021)

Devon Seamoor said:


> The lock of my e-bike battery isn't a padlock. Haven't you seen the picture?
> 
> Sorry, Drago, I'm Dutch. What's a barrel?


In the meantime, I've found the meaning of the word "barrel". The visible part of the lock, as you can see in the picture, doesn't show any data. When I'm successful with the lockpicking set, releasing the battery from its fixed part on the bike, I might discover more. The suggestion to contact the manufacturer of the motor: Bosch Motor Raleigh Model and ask if they've made the battery as well, is a clever suggestion I believe. But all in good timing, I'm not in a hurry


----------



## Devon Seamoor (22 Jul 2021)

annedonnelly said:


> Hello and welcome.
> If you don't get any responses in this thread there's an electric bike sub-forum that you could try if you haven't looked in there yet.


----------



## Devon Seamoor (22 Jul 2021)

The message I left earlier today: "The suggestion to contact the manufacturer of the motor: Bosch Motor Raleigh Model and ask if they've made the battery as well, is a clever suggestion I believe." followed by contacting the manufacturer, has lost its value. At least that's clear. The message I received was that my e-bike was unfamiliar to what they work with (there are Raleigh e-bikes) and that no parts were available. Not that I give up hope, I'm simply moving to another search, and who knows, I might find a filthy half-hidden e-bike workshop with a mechanician-magician, who looks into the issues, and fixes all of them. Within 2 days, for a good price. Wouldn't that be nice?


----------



## Devon Seamoor (4 Aug 2021)

This whole issue turns into a tiny blog, not because I'm a story teller, but this issue and its winding road to a solution might be of value for others who land in the same pickle, see? For now, anno August 4th, the steps I've taken is visiting a bunch of bike-workshops in my city. There are many, with so many bikes on the roads here. Two bike-workshops were promising, pun intended. 

And... what did I find out about my e-bike issue? Two workmen offered their help. The first bike-workman told me that my problem with the disconnection between pedals, chain and motor, could easily be solved, for this was a matter of adjusting a cable. During my quest through the city, visiting bike-workshops, I didn't bring my e-bike. I was exploring solutions and collect advise, suggestions, and an offer of repair.
I promised this person to bring my bike, so that he could inspect the issue.

Yesterday, I took my e-bike to the workshop where a simple adjustment on a cable should solve the problem, according to the workman. 
Upon looking at my e-bike, this man's conclusion was "The motor is broken, you need a new wheel, I've got one at the back, exactly the same, you can have it installed for 500 euro". "No way" I thought, that's a clever salesman, but he ignores the fact that the motor IS in good working mode."
And so I left it at that, and took my e-bike to the second workshop where an offer to diagnose the problem was still standing, for an hour rate of 50 euro. That's where my e-bike is now.

And now, a big jump toward a solution: I've managed to contact Halfords in England, and spoke to an employee who is familiar with the issue. He told me that the woman who sold me this e-bike doesn't work at Halfords anymore, and upon describing the issue with my e-bike, he immediately knew what the problem is. And also, he gave me the name of the part that is broken: "Free hub body" This issue is a common one, due to wear and tear occurring in the hub. And so, hugely relieved, I now know the name of the part that needs to be replaced. 😊
The Halford employee also told me that a free hub body exists in all sorts of brands and that one of them should fit in my e-bike.

I've immediately called the workshop where my e-bike is, in Utrecht, and they were just planning to hang my e-bike on the hook! When I told them the name of the part that needs replacement, they recognized what I meant, and now they can diagnose my e-bike condition including the amount of costs, the actual part and hours of work, all in one. 

In the meantime, I've made an appointment with Halfords in England, to get in touch about the guarantee conditions etc. Coming November 2nd 2021 is the end date of the guarantee period of 2 years. I'm super relieved now. 😊 It looks like riding my e-bike will happen in the not too far future. Gosh! After 7 months of research!


----------



## Devon Seamoor (6 Aug 2021)

All is well that ends well... Yesterday, my e-bike was ready to ride, all is well now. After I called the workshop, informing them about the name of the part that needed replacement (free hub body) about half an hour later, they called me back and told me what the costs would be. Good service, and they were true to their word, for that's what I've paid when I came to collect my e-bike. 70 euro in total, plus a small bottle of substance that needs to keep the chain and the free hub body in good condition. I believe it's called "lubrication"? When I asked the workshop man if he knew what caused this problem, he asked "Have you cleaned the chain and the hub on a regular basis?" And I had to answer that this wasn't the case.
"When you take care of sustenance, cleaning those parts, you'll not see the amount of wear and tear that has caused your bike to stop functioning" he said. And so, a small bottle for this sustenance came with the repair-bill.

I was so happy with the result, that I gave them a box of Chocolonely-chocolates. They accepted it with a surprised smile and thank yous. And so, this story comes to an end. I've learned a few things, and I hope that this thread may serve someone else who's in the same pickle, sort of, as I've been trying to struggle through, for 7 months, trying to find the name of that part. Thanks for the laughs and the silly mistake of referring me to a sub-forum dealing with e-bike issues. In the virtual world, we don't see always what's right under our noses, is it? Be safe, go well.


----------



## Devon Seamoor (14 Aug 2021)

Oh, but it's not a definite goodbye yet, for I've received the lockpicking set, so that I'll start on my battery lock soon.
I'll report what's going to happen, using the lockpicking set. And the result of my mischievous disappearances in the night, 
on soundless shoes, in a thievish sort of outfit


----------



## si_c (15 Aug 2021)

Glad to hear the problem is largely resolved. I find gifts of chocolate or biscuits to bike shop mechanics can go a long way to ensuring fast and efficient service in the future...


----------



## Devon Seamoor (19 Aug 2021)

glasgowcyclist said:


> The set is not only for padlocks. The clear padlock is provided to allow you to see how the mechanism works as you try to pick it. Once you understand the principle, you will be able to pick other locks such as desk, cupboards, front doors and the one on your bike. I have used the set on many different locks.


Hello glasgowcyclist, I'm right now practicing with the lockpicking set, and found YouTube video-instructions. After watching the first, with a slightly different set, I heard the man say that he could open the transparent padlock, but I didn't actually see him SHOWING the padlock opening. Hilarious. Now, I found another YouTube instruction video that lasts twice as long as the first. That gives me hope. 
To be continued......


----------



## Biker man (27 Aug 2021)

Devon Seamoor said:


> I'm glad to have fpund cyclechat, for I've got a request, in need of assistance with a technical problem with my Pendleton Somerby e-bike.
> I've bought this bike at Halfords Newton Abbot, as a testbike, for half of the price. Nov. 2019. The condition is very good, until this day. Looking as if not used.
> The issue is with the battery keys, lost in the transport to the Netherlands. The battery can't be released from the bike. I'm riding the bike in my home and charge it, that's a practical solution for now.
> 
> ...


H


Devon Seamoor said:


> I'm glad to have fpund cyclechat, for I've got a request, in need of assistance with a technical problem with my Pendleton Somerby e-bike.
> I've bought this bike at Halfords Newton Abbot, as a testbike, for half of the price. Nov. 2019. The condition is very good, until this day. Looking as if not used.
> The issue is with the battery keys, lost in the transport to the Netherlands. The battery can't be released from the bike. I'm riding the bike in my home and charge it, that's a practical solution for now.
> 
> ...


----------



## Biker man (27 Aug 2021)

Biker man said:


> H


----------



## Biker man (27 Aug 2021)

Hi my partner has the same bike and never uses the keys to remove the battery think she lost the keys but they are not needed she also had the bike jumping ahead horseing I called it was a problem with the motor but it's a great bike for the money .


----------



## Biker man (27 Aug 2021)

Devon Seamoor said:


> Since I'm in the right forum for e-bike Q&A, and after reading your response again, today, I was reminded by what the employer in the e-bike workshop (in Holland) told me about the battery and how it's fixed to the bike. He said "I could replace the battery, but it means that we've got to order an entire rack with the part of the battery that is fixed to it" My guarantee papers are legal within Halfords' realm, which means that I've got to pay for parts and repair hours. The workshop's hour rate is 70 euro. Imagine, this could be very costly.
> 
> The part of the battery that can be unlocked and taken home for charging, leaves a part of the battery on the bike. That's why it's such a pickle, for the woman at Halfords' bike department in Britain, has made efforts to order such a rack plus battery, for me. That was last Dec. 2020. Never heard from her again, and no response to my recent email either. Calling Halfords in Newton Abbot results in remarks that no one know the name of this woman. Change of staff? A policy similar to the one of Michael in Fawlty Towers?
> "I know nothing!" ??


----------



## Biker man (27 Aug 2021)

My partner has the same bike it will come out and bike in without a key try it .


----------



## Devon Seamoor (1 Sep 2021)

Biker man said:


> My partner has the same bike it will come out and bike in without a key try it .


Thank you, Biker man. If you mean that the battery is coming off and going on the bike without a key, how does that work? If it was like you say, I wouldn't present this issue here, is it? You need to give more details about how it's done. Was the battery without keys attached, when your partner bought the same Pendleton e-bike? And when keys were in it, is the key number S343? Your partner should find the key number in the papers that came with the bike. If that's the case, I'd appreciate it when copies of the key were sent to me. But I assume no 2 key-sets are similar. 

The repair on the free hub body of my bike, which is done now, isn't paid for by Halfords in Britain, despite the fact that the 2 years guarantee haven't finished yet. The guarantee is legal only when repair is done in a Halford's bike-workshop  The Halfords in Newton Abbot, where I bought my e-bike, has had issues on the work-floor and with customer-service, the new manager told me. It's why the repair-story with my e-bike lasts so long. At some point, no communication was useful, either by responses like "I know nothing" (Manuel of Fawlty Towers) or by thundering silence on the other side of the North Sea.

At least, I've been successful in contacting the new manager, who has apologized for the delay. He's at this moment trying to find copies of my keys. Fingers crossed!


----------



## Biker man (1 Sep 2021)

Devon Seamoor said:


> Thank you, Biker man. If you mean that the battery is coming off and going on the bike without a key, how does that work? If it was like you say, I wouldn't present this issue here, is it? You need to give more details about how it's done. Was the battery without keys attached, when your partner bought the same Pendleton e-bike? And when keys were in it, is the key number S343? Your partner should find the key number in the papers that came with the bike. If that's the case, I'd appreciate it when copies of the key were sent to me. But I assume no 2 key-sets are similar.
> 
> The repair on the free hub body of my bike, which is done now, isn't paid for by Halfords in Britain, despite the fact that the 2 years guarantee haven't finished yet. The guarantee is legal only when repair is done in a Halford's bike-workshop  The Halfords in Newton Abbot, where I bought my e-bike, has had issues on the work-floor and with customer-service, the new manager told me. It's why the repair-story with my e-bike lasts so long. At some point, no communication was useful, either by responses like "I know nothing" (Manuel of Fawlty Towers) or by thundering silence on the other side of the North Sea.
> 
> At least, I've been successful in contacting the new manager, who has apologized for the delay. He's at this moment trying to find copies of my keys. Fingers crossed!


Hi she lost the keys and was charging it in the garage I was looking


----------



## Biker man (1 Sep 2021)

glasgowcyclist said:


> The set is not only for padlocks. The clear padlock is provided to allow you to see how the mechanism works as you try to pick it. Once you understand the principle, you will be able to pick other locks such as desk, cupboards, front doors and the one on your bike. I have used the set on many different locks.


My partners bike the battery slips out and back in without the key we lost it I noticed it moved one day cleaning the bike just that simple really try your.


----------



## Devon Seamoor (3 Sep 2021)

Biker man said:


> Hi my partner has the same bike and never uses the keys to remove the battery think she lost the keys but they are not needed she also had the bike jumping ahead horseing I called it was a problem with the motor but it's a great bike for the money .


Hello Biker man, regarding the bike jumping ahead horseing, when it's the Pendleton e-bike with the motor in the backwheel, I've received an explanation by an e-bike shopmanager, who explained to me that when the motor is installed in the backwheel of an e-bike, that effect is known to happen (jumping ahead horseing).

And that when the motor is in the centre of the bike, in the frame, this won't occur. It's why, now, he said, most e-bikes are constructed with the motor in the centre of the e-bike. This makes sense, of course, but I've adjusted my handling of the bike in such a way, that no problem occurs. I'm always turning off the motor when I'm waiting behind other cyclists at a traffic light, so that I won't bump into those in front of me. 
Also, whenever I stop, for whatever reason, I first turn the motor off. I'm pleased with my Pendleton, for the motor is powerful, and one battery charge lasts a long stretch. I'm now visiting areas around my city where I've never been before  and for the first time since childhood, I'm planning a midweek cycle trip to the South of the Netherlands, just to see the hills again (after living almost 5 years in Devon UK).


----------



## Biker man (3 Sep 2021)

Devon Seamoor said:


> Hello Biker man, regarding the bike jumping ahead horseing, when it's the Pendleton e-bike with the motor in the backwheel, I've received an explanation by an e-bike shopmanager, who explained to me that when the motor is installed in the backwheel of an e-bike, that effect is known to happen (jumping ahead horseing).
> 
> And that when the motor is in the centre of the bike, in the frame, this won't occur. It's why, now, he said, most e-bikes are constructed with the motor in the centre of the e-bike. This makes sense, of course, but I've adjusted my handling of the bike in such a way, that no problem occurs. I'm always turning off the motor when I'm waiting behind other cyclists at a traffic light, so that I won't bump into those in front of me.
> Also, whenever I stop, for whatever reason, I first turn the motor off. I'm pleased with my Pendleton, for the motor is powerful, and one battery charge lasts a long stretch. I'm now visiting areas around my city where I've never been before  and for the first time since childhood, I'm planning a midweek cycle trip to the South of the Netherlands, just to see the hills again (after living almost 5 years in Devon UK).


I think he is wrong it's the Motor I had a ebike with a hub drive did 5000miles on it that never happened but my girlfriends Pendleton did it nearly hit someone Halfords changed the motor it stoped it my bike now has a midrive in my opinion they are better but I miss that zoom off when you start peddling thats what got me hooked on ebikes excuse my grammar.


----------



## Devon Seamoor (3 Sep 2021)

Biker man said:


> Hi she lost the keys and was charging it in the garage I was looking


Your responses are very cryptic, Biker man, hard to make chocolate of, as we say in the Netherlands. Am I right that your partner brings the e-bike with the battery on it near a spot where she connects the charger to the battery while it's on the e-bike and the other plug into an electricity socket?
If that's the case, it's exactly what I'm doing all of the time. Now. 

My battery-key-issue with request for advice, relates to my travelling plan with the e-bike, when I'll need to take off the battery, either to be able to charge it in the accommodation where I find myself staying for the night, or to prevent theft of the battery, broken off my e-bike, when it's parked outdoors, on both sides of the North Sea. E-bike batteries are very popular among thieves in our streets in the Netherlands, which is a country with cities full of bikes everywhere. 

I've ordered a lock-picking-set, and now try to practice lock-picking, with a hope to tackle my battery-lock one day. So far, no success yet.
My neighbour told me that he's got an e-bike now, 2nd hand, where the key of the battery of lost as well. He uses a screw driver to take the battery off, he told me. And when he installs it, it clicks into its place, behind the saddle on the rack above the back-wheel. 

When I've tried enough to solve the problem, I'll probably let an experienced e-bike-thief break open the battery lock, paying very close attention, in such a way that I can install the battery just like my neighbour does, and use a screwdriver or any other tool, to take if off.


----------



## Devon Seamoor (3 Sep 2021)

Biker man said:


> I think he is wrong it's the Motor I had a ebike with a hub drive did 5000miles on it that never happened but my girlfriends Pendleton did it nearly hit someone Halfords changed the motor it stoped it my bike now has a midrive in my opinion they are better but I miss that zoom off when you start peddling thats what got me hooked on ebikes excuse my grammar.


Thank you, Biker man, but isn't what you're saying confirming the e-bike shopmanager's explanation? When you miss that "zoom off" effect, which I assume you mean that "jumping ahead horseing" effect, while riding a bike with "midrive" which I assume means that the motor is in the centre of the bike? Or do you mean to say that you've been on an e-bike with a hub drive, meaning that the motor was in the back-wheel, and you never experienced that "jumping ahead horseing"? To me, not familiar with technical terms, it's not immediately clear that "hub drive" means that the motor is located in the back wheel, see what I mean?


----------



## Biker man (3 Sep 2021)

Devon Seamoor said:


> Thank you, Biker man, but isn't what you're saying confirming the e-bike shopmanager's explanation? When you miss that "zoom off" effect, which I assume you mean that "jumping ahead horseing" effect, while riding a bike with "midrive" which I assume means that the motor is in the centre of the bike? Or do you mean to say that you've been on an e-bike with a hub drive, meaning that the motor was in the back-wheel, and you never experienced that "jumping ahead horseing"? To me, not familiar with technical terms, it's not immediately clear that "hub drive" means that the motor is located in the back wheel, see what I mean?


Hi yes the hub in the back the zooming off is what happens when you start peddling I love that you don't get that effect with mid drive the horseing was pushing the bike along footpaths it did it a few times in Huddersfield just jumped up .


----------



## Devon Seamoor (3 Sep 2021)

Biker man said:


> My partners bike the battery slips out and back in without the key we lost it I noticed it moved one day cleaning the bike just that simple really try your.


Isn't that unusual, and an invitation to thieves lurking for e-bike batteries in the streets where your partner lives? I've made sure to try if the battery comes loose, numerous times. It's securely fixed, so I'll practice lock-picking again. I'm still waiting for a response from the Halfords manager in Newton Abbot UK, who promised to go on a hunt for the keys. That shop needs to compensate a bit, for the lack of service, last winter, see?


----------



## Biker man (3 Sep 2021)

Devon Seamoor said:


> Isn't that unusual, and an invitation to thieves lurking for e-bike batteries in the streets where your partner lives? I've made sure to try if the battery comes loose, numerous times. It's securely fixed, so I'll practice lock-picking again. I'm still waiting for a response from the Halfords manager in Newton Abbot UK, who promised to go on a hunt for the keys. That shop needs to compensate a bit, for the lack of service, last winter, see?


Yes she never leaves it long but you are right there is always someone who will steal anything that's not bolted down I hope Halfords help you let me know how you get on.


----------



## Biker man (4 Sep 2021)

Thanks


----------



## Biker man (4 Sep 2021)

Good luck.


----------



## Devon Seamoor (13 Sep 2021)

Biker man said:


> Good luck.


Have I posted the news from Halfords UK, that the manager offers payment of the repair, after consulting his team? I believe that's because I mentioned the failure of communication at the start of this year, when I've tried to get in touch with the manager who sold me the Pendleton.
This was on the phone with him. He's replacing the manager who sold me the e-bike, and he told me that he received my email, but because he didn't understand Dutch (the manager who sold me the e-bike is Dutch) he chose to ignore it.  Huhh? The thought to respond in English never rose up in his sleeping-mind, I suppose. All text involved in sending my email messages are in English! The lack of swift and flexible thinking shows up in Britain very often, to be honest 

At any rate, when I mentioned this lack of Halford's service,plus shared with him that I've discussed the issue on a variety of online bicycle-issues sites, this manager said "Oh well, your bike is fixed now and you can ride it again" I answered "That's a different subject, and you know it, right?" 
(After years in Britain, I know the tricks of the trade on that island) A thundering silent moment followed, and he left it at that. (Also typical).
I accepted the reason why I had to pay myself for the repair, because it wasn't done by Halfords, and that rule is written in the warranty of my bike. Oh well...

It seems that afterwards, the manager felt it as an obligation to make efforts, to see if Halfords could pay for this repair anyway.
He has asked me for proof of the invoice, etc. and I've send it all by email to him. With my bank-account number 
We'll see what happens next. Speaking up for oneself, which is more Dutch than British, it seems, pays off... pun intended


----------



## Biker man (13 Sep 2021)

Devon Seamoor said:


> Have I posted the news from Halfords UK, that the manager offers payment of the repair, after consulting his team? I believe that's because I mentioned the failure of communication at the start of this year, when I've tried to get in touch with the manager who sold me the Pendleton.
> This was on the phone with him. He's replacing the manager who sold me the e-bike, and he told me that he received my email, but because he didn't understand Dutch (the manager who sold me the e-bike is Dutch) he chose to ignore it.  Huhh? The thought to respond in English never rose up in his sleeping-mind, I suppose. All text involved in sending my email messages are in English! The lack of swift and flexible thinking shows up in Britain very often, to be honest
> 
> At any rate, when I mentioned this lack of Halford's service,plus shared with him that I've discussed the issue on a variety of online bicycle-issues sites, this manager said "Oh well, your bike is fixed now and you can ride it again" I answered "That's a different subject, and you know it, right?"
> ...


Well done this is typical today you get hassle with everything.Nobody seems to care a hoot I hope you have many trouble free miles out of your Pendleton and great enjoyment keep safe.


----------

